# Building a small barn



## farmerjack68 (Jun 11, 2005)

Building a small barn 16x24 just thought I'd post some pics.






































Going to finnish setting rafters Sat.


farmerjack


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Till I found that top rafter, it looked just like a man-cave............ lol Wish I had your skills, looking good. Is the top going to be big enough for some hay ?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Darn, from the second pic I thought it was going to be an octagon...LOL!
Looking good, keep it up.
Matt


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks good.

How did you come up with the design for the rafters?

That will have more floor space than my house.


----------



## farmerjack68 (Jun 11, 2005)

Katy : Man cave I wish. JK As for the skills, just lots of years building.

Matt: An octagon would be cool maybe the next one .lol

Fishhead : I just layed them out on the floor till I got the height and look I (DW) wanted
and figured the angles Cut them made my gussetes nailed and glued them.

We are planning to do all of our hatching and brooding up stairs and put our rabbits down stairs.
I put drains in the floor and stubbed pvc through the floor for elec. and water
Havent figured out what we are using for siding yet maybe T1-11 or cedar sabs or cedar boards.
The roof is going to be metal
We have been talking about building a green house off the south side .
Thank you all for the Complements.
farmerjack


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Sigh...barn envy. 

Looks good!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Lookks good it would be just right for a house for me, in fact some day I hope to build a hunting camp that size.....if I was closer I would go help you build it......


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Couple of questions:

How deep are your footers.
Are the walls 2x6?
What are your floor rafters 2x8's or 10's? 
How will you tie the rafters together.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Your framing looks really good. I would have used treated lumber for the bottom plate, seems like anytime wood and concrete are together the wood wants to rot. Steel roof will look good, and the runners for the steel will also tie the rafters together. Steel would be good for the siding, too, maybe not as "rustic" looking as you might want, but strong and maintenance free. Nice looking project, a DYI success. Congrats.


----------



## farmerjack68 (Jun 11, 2005)

hippy girl : Thank you

RonM :Thats cool My brother is getting ready to build one just like it for a house he is single no kids so it will give him plenty of room , If you were closer I'd welcome the help.
Thank you
seedspreader: my footing in the back are about 24" to about 6" in the front and 30 tons of gravel to get it level , our frost line is only about 6" , walls are 2x4 floor joist are 2x8 ,the purlins will tie the rafters together .
MO cows : Thank you I agree should have used treated on the bottom plate planned to just got started one day and didnt want to waste half a day going to the lumberyard 
I also plan to put dairy panles on the inside and seal them at the floor and run my siding down on the concrete about an inch and seal it also hope it will help.
I would like to put steel siding on it but my wife wants wood sooooo wood it is. lol
Well my help will be here to set rafters soon and I still have to rip some purlins.
farmerjack


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Now I want updated pics... LOL!

Did you build the trusses or purchase them?


----------



## vinylguy (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks nice. About how much is this prodject going to cost when finished?


----------



## farmerjack68 (Jun 11, 2005)

seedspreader : Will update pics soon, got the rafters up on sat. and about 1/3 of the purlins.
I made the rafters myself.
vinylguy: It will be around $3000.00 when its finnished
farmerjack


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Three grand for that much floor space is pretty good. Even if you tripled it for insulation, plumbing, wiring that's a pretty cost effective living shelter.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Farmer Jack, 

After you update the pics can you talk a little about how you made the trusses? Angles, jig, that sort of thing?


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Looking forward to more picts, etc.


----------



## farmerjack68 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hello
Sorry I havent posted the up dated pics, I have taken them and got called out to work in El Darado, Ks For 11 days so Ill try to get them on Sunday.
Just got home this afternoon.
seedspreader : I will try to explain when I post pics,


----------



## farmerjack68 (Jun 11, 2005)

Here are the updated pics
























For the rafters I measured down both sides of the slab to how tall I wanted them (9 ft. on these) and snapped a line , then measured in from the edge 8 ft on the line and went to top edge and did the same then snapped another line so I had an upside down T then I laid out what pitch I (she) thought looked good, using 2x4 s just laid them on the slab using the chalk line for a guide for the peak I marked the top 2x4 at the angle that I needed , for the lower one I left the top one where it was and and laid the bottom one on where it needed to be on the edge of the slab then marked the angle of that on the top 2x4 also , made my cuts checked it again then i made another one of the same , using one on each side for the tops and an uncut 2x4 for the bottoms it worked out how I wanted so I used one top piece for a pattern and cut all the rest from that . 
Then I laid out the first one took a piece of scrap 7/16 osb and laid it on the top joint marked it along the top angles and made top gusset made the bottom one the same way. 
Cut all of those then started to build them I used about 10 1 1/2" roofing nails for each joint 5 on each side and also glued each one. 
Then build the next one right on top of that so I could look down the joint and make sure every one was the same and so on till I had the all.
I should have added a short 2x4 at each joint while building them the glue,nails an osb wasent enough I didnt think so I added a short 2x4 to each one just before we put it up .
This week I hope to get roof on and put some osb on for siding for now till I can get the T 1-11 , Just need to get it closed in so we can use it.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

16" on center?

Where did you end up adding the small piece of 2x4???


----------



## farmerjack68 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry Yes 16" on center I added the small piece of 2x4 at each joint on the rafter but on the other side from the osb. Around the bottom of the osb gusset some are flush some are a lil short some are a lil long , just used scrap those are nailed with 16 d's drove at a slant so they dont go all the way through.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

On laying out aGambrill trusse remember how many days in a leap year.
.366 times the width of of the house will give you four equal sides with a 15 and 30 degree angles.
With a 12 foot width .366 times 12 is 4.392 feet. So 4 boards equal lenght of 4.392 feet trimmed with a 15 degree angle on one end and 30 on the other will give you your roof.
Also one half of the width using this method is the center height.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

just_sawing said:


> On laying out aGambrill trusse remember how many days in a leap year.
> .366 times the width of of the house will give you four equal sides with a 15 and 30 degree angles.
> With a 12 foot width .366 times 12 is 4.392 feet. So 4 boards equal lenght of 4.392 feet trimmed with a 15 degree angle on one end and 30 on the other will give you your roof.
> Also one half of the width using this method is the center height.


So, when you say "one half the width is the center height" you simply mean that a 20" span will have a 10 foot Room?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Give us an update on the barn,wth pic's


----------

